# Hck?



## thaitanium (Jul 17, 2006)

I just began bjj and I need a gi I'm thinkn about ordering a HCK standard single weave cuz I don't have much money.. Could someone just point me in the right direction of a strong cheap gi..


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jul 17, 2006)

A lot of the guys in my BJJ club start out with a judo gi.  Usually very cheap and last pretty decently.  

If you are set on a BJJ gi, Ouano is a good quality gi and quite affordable.  Ask around your club as well, there may be a bunch of guys who need new gis and you can usually save money on shipping if you order a bunch, they may also have a "club price" if you order in bulk.


----------



## thaitanium (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks, the Ouano ones look impressive I'll definetly consider it.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jul 18, 2006)

thaitanium said:
			
		

> Thanks, the Ouano ones look impressive I'll definetly consider it.


I've worn Ouano and Koral for a couple of years now...both are great but the Koral is more expensive.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a couple of HCK single weaves that I wore for a few years in BJJ and they are still pretty good condition. You'll get your moneys worth. The fit on the BJJ gi is what sets them apart from the Judo gi. Try one you'll like it.


----------



## thaitanium (Jul 21, 2006)

I think I just might.


----------

